# New Uni's 2012



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Clearly borrowing something from OKC and Denver's latest, but it's a nice update for the 'Cats.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Bring back the pinstripes with a checkered flag insert down the side!


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Should've just changed the name altogether.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Jerseys aren't bad, but the players that are in them...


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

New logo too









We've changed color schemes like 3-4 times and it's only been 8 years. I actually liked the pinstripes too. I don't know how I feel about this logo, too much grey

I think the jerseys with the checkered flag is just for NASCAR appreciation day or something, NC loves that stuff


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I like them.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Floods said:


> Should've just changed the name altogether.


Yeah, exactly. If you're spending the money on this, might as well spend the extra $ and rebrand them.


----------



## JoeyJoJo (May 2, 2012)

nutmeged3 said:


> New logo too



Reminds me of the Grizzlies logo.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

nutmeged3 said:


> I think the jerseys with the checkered flag is just for NASCAR appreciation day or something, NC loves that stuff


That was the joke. I think those alternates/specials are really ugly.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Teams stay changing their whole brand up when something major happens on the roster :2ti:


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Dallas Bobcats it seems.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

chilltown said:


> Dallas Cats it seems.


Fixed haha. Uni's say Cats. Maybe they'll subtly dropping the Bob.


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

"Cats"


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Good, the NBA needed another team with a blue-on-blue color scheme.


----------

